# تصميم واجهة للبابا كيرلس



## جُرُوحْ (12 يونيو 2009)

تصميم واجهة للبابا كيرلس 

للمشاهدة هنا 

للتحمل قريبآ هنا 

التصميم فلاش وكامل مع اضافة مهمة لكل موقع مسيحى مثل الكتاب المقدس والسنكسار والبوم صور 

واشياء اخرى ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2009)

تصميم رائع
تسلم ايديك
يسوع يبارك اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

تصميم جميل 

شكرا ليك يا جروح


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (12 يونيو 2009)

ويباركك اختى نيفين  اشكرك اخى kokoman لمشاركتك ​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------

